# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Car rental recommendations on Anguilla?

## lmj

Paul and I are headed to Anguilla for the first time after a week in SBH.  Any recommendations for a car rental company?  We have a friend who lives there but I'm not sure she's the right person to ask about this, so any advice would be welcome.  Thanks!

----------


## primo

Hertz.  Triple k.  Is right by the airport. You can walk.   I also used island rent a car.     If you the ferry there are no rentals at blowing point.   The car rental agency will deliver to your hotel.   Primo.

----------


## amyb

we used HIGHWAY

----------


## lmj

Thanks!!!

----------


## markantigua

I know a lot of the regular Anguilla visitors rave about Ronnie Bryan.

http://www.bryanscarrental.com/

----------

